# October Giveaway



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

This month's giveaway item is a weigh scale from Northwest Packgoats.

[attachment=0:2xe5p0x5]Scale.jpg[/attachment:2xe5p0x5]

This small lightweight scale weighs items up to 50lbs and is perfect for weighing panniers.Includes a 39 inch tape measure and lifetime guarantee.

Reply to this post by October 31st to be entered in the drawing.


----------



## cdludwick (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: October Giveaway!*

I could use this!


----------



## Sbell (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: October Giveaway!*

Yep, me too.


----------



## DawnnW (May 7, 2009)

*Re: October Giveaway!*

This would also be good in weighing soft packs.


----------



## tiger408 (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: October Giveaway!*

Can definitely use this.... count me in


----------



## lonitamclay (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: October Giveaway!*

count me in it looks neat


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: October Giveaway!*

Add me please.


----------



## Goatstopack (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: October Giveaway!*

Great give-away / Prize! Thanks Rex! BK


----------



## Stephen (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: October Giveaway!*

Ok, this could be usefull, count us in.


----------



## goatrange (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: October Giveaway!*

yes we could use this. Send it on over lol


----------



## pbfarm (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: October Giveaway!*

Please enter us!

Thanks
Beth and all 
Lindon, Ut


----------



## ColoGoatGuys (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: October Giveaway!*

Please enter us. Thanks, Rex!!!!!


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: October Giveaway!*

Count me in. I'll be packing again by spring, it looks like.


----------



## goingnutsmom (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: October Giveaway!*

Would love to win this!


----------



## GoatTracksMagazine (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: October Giveaway!*

Please count me in too. This would be great!
Shannon


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: October Giveaway!*

Please let me win. I need that.


----------



## Mike (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: October Giveaway!*

Cool... count me in too.


----------



## rowangoat (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: October Giveaway!*

That sounds great! Count me in!


----------



## orcatdog (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: October Giveaway!*

Please count me in. That would be awesome!


----------



## Leah R. (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: October Giveaway!*

Please add me in the drawing. Thank you!
Leah R.


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: October Giveaway!*

Hmm... definately could use one of these.


----------



## toesnorth (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: October Giveaway!*

We had one............lent it out............never got it back...........
Yep, we could use one. Count us in, too!


----------



## Emily (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: October Giveaway!*

Please count me in.


----------



## ashkelon (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: October Giveaway!*

I'm 13 minutes too late!

Count me in if I can be... If not, well, there's always next month!

Thanks

Stephanie


----------



## Backcountry (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: October Giveaway!*

Can always use on of them


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: October Giveaway!*

The winner of the October drawing for the weigh scale is Sbell.

Congratulations!!


----------

